# Rapido table needed. Can you help?



## 129264 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi. I have a Rapido 7090 motorhome but I need to replace the table in it. It's a telescopic stand and the table top is hinged and swivels. Does anyone have one for sale or know if there's such a thing as a motorhome breaker? Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Google knows of about 11.500.

Just put in "Motorhome breakers". :roll: 

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Try contacting CaravannesRapido Wokingham on 01189-791023

Very helpfull and knowlegable.

Peter


----------

